# Sage db + mignon + new acme cups



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

After weeks of deliberation and research i couldnt be happier with my new Sage/ Eurica mignon set up. Cups and machine arrived this morning.

I was set on getting a Rocket appartmento or expobar hx. This week i visited bella barista during which i tried out both machines. On the same day i went to visit @GerryM with his lovely red Sage db. I can honestly say i preferred the coffee from the sage. Decision made. I ordered one that evening and as it was in the sale i had enough for some nice acme cups!

Thanks Gerry for your time and coffee! I am sending you some nice PNG Kenta i roasted last night.

Here she is...


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Good to meet you the other day, I'm glad you enjoyed the coffee, it helped me too as when you'd left I re-read the manual and realised how much the machine could do that I'd forgotten about!

The Sage DB is an excellent machine and it looks great paired with your Mignon and sounds like they are a good match for your taste buds too which is what counts most.

Thanks for being kind enough to send me some of your freshly roasted beans, I look forward to trying them and will let you know how that goes.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks great Robbo - just about to pull the trigger too on a Sage DB (have a mignon) - can I ask where you got yours from.

cheers Phil


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Beeroclock said:


> Looks great Robbo - just about to pull the trigger too on a Sage DB (have a mignon) - can I ask where you got yours from.
> 
> cheers Phil


It was from ecookshop (Dawsons dept store)£850


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks - yes they seem to be the best on price currently.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely setup Robbo. I very nearly did the same.

I'm very envious of your warm up time ;-)


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi @Robbo, The freshly roasted and very professionally packaged beans arrived today, I'm very much looking forward to trying them.

It sounds like you're enjoying the DB, has it improved the taste of the coffee you're pouring and are you still pleased with your decision?

Thanks for the beans, I will let you know once I've tried them.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

GerryM said:


> Hi @Robbo, The freshly roasted and very professionally packaged beans arrived today, I'm very much looking forward to trying them.
> 
> It sounds like you're enjoying the DB, has it improved the taste of the coffee you're pouring and are you still pleased with your decision?
> 
> ...


Hi Gerry,

I roasted the PNG a little darker than i usually would hope they're ok as i havent tried them myself yet.

At the moment im only selling or giving away my roasted beans to freinds and family and around the local village but the plan is to get some experience and feedback before i possibly get a bigger roaster to take it go the next level. Ill probably send you some more in the future if you dont mind giving your honest opinion. 

As for the sage, yea im loving it. I had some colombian suarez that i roasted a couple of weeks ago and there is so much more flavour coming through.

Still getting used to the extra steam power for the latte art but i think ill get the hang of it soon.


----------

